# painted wall oven door



## chirp (Dec 2, 2008)

hello everyone

we are buying a house and through the years some genius painted the double wall oven doors. yay! 

i want to take it off. replacing the doors or the ovens themselves would be expensive. it is an electric oven. could i use turpentine? or sandpaper? what should i refinish it with when i'm done? i'm sure it's probably not gonna look too great underneath it is OLD!

opinions? advice?

tia!


----------



## ciera (Dec 2, 2008)

They painted the oven? Do you have a picture? Honestly, it doesn't seem so safe to paint something that gets hot. Who knows what kind of fumes could occur. Therefore, I wouldn't refinish it...

You can get a new oven fairly cheap. Check the Sears Outlet. They have ding-and-dent appliances. The prices are automatically dropped after an appliance sits for a X number of days, so you can get a good deal if you're patient. (We got a $1300 fridge for $400, it just had one small dent that we covered with a magnet.)

There may also be a local dings-and-dents appliance store near you, check around.

I hope you're getting an amazing deal on this house...sounds like it has a lot of problems.


----------



## chirp (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah, that's what i'm worried about...fumes.

although i have read that there is high temp paint out there. 

we are getting a great deal on the house though. and it really only has one big problem...i don't see the oven door as too much of a problem.

ding and dent sales...yeah, my husband was talking about that. doesn't sound bad at all. 

thanks!


----------



## FreeStuffRockz (Dec 3, 2008)

I just went through the same thing ..
We bought a house for a great deal as well & guess what my stove top was painted 3 times! (can't see it in pic but was bad)with non heat resistant paint. 
I guess they think that paint hides an old appliance & yes it does but it makes the appliance un-usable to the new home buyer. I hope someone who has thought about painting the stove (or oven in your case) will read this & use the correct type of paint to do so if they choose that route.
Here's what I did:
I watched my local craigslist & found a free stove & installed it now I can use my stove & it was free. I am redoing my whole kitchen after the first of the year but needed something right away & didn't want to spend much money. Here's a pic of my new stove. I turned right around & gave my old stove away for free & it was gone with in the first two days of posting it on craigslist. It just proves one mans trash is another mans treasure lol.
Good luck


----------



## design (Jun 25, 2009)

I've heard of people painting appliances, but usually they take them to an auto body shop for a custom color and sealed finish. I wouldn't want to try anything at home for fear of the fumes...


----------

